# Pics of my Crew



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

Figured Since I didnt post pics on my intro I would post some today now that I have a bit more time. I have 6 american bullys 3 males 3 females.

this is zeke he is my newest. He came to us a couple months ago with some major infections in his leg due to untreated injuries, we took him in with the plans to place him with a friend after {wasnt wanting another male} but after 3 rounds of antibiotics and alot of one on one time he has wound his way around my heart and now has a forever home here.









Peppa AKA heffa, a complete Diva. She doesnt do cold, wet rain , snow, or dark lol we have some battles going outside at times since I live in rainy BC lol.









Loki , the boyfriends dog 









Luna , My 1st girl . I picked her for so many wrong reasons and really lucked out with her. We started showing her last year and hopefully can hit up some better shows this year . Im aso working on getting her approved to go to the hospitals for therapy work and visiting the elderly.









Cali , my firecracker. She isnt very big but has a ton of spunk to her. She is also known as the kids dog she follows them everywhere and watches over them when they play in the back yard. 









Crush , my baby but nicknamed creep for a reason lol. We flew him up here from LA . He was the most planned out puupy we have purchased it was wel over a year we waited for that breeding to happen , he was suppose to be a she but turned out to be the only pup in the litter. He just turned 1 on the 20th of dec.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Handsome dogs  

I just giggled a little when you said you owned American bullys but lived in BC...kind of Ironic! lol


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

LOL I know right, I should call them Canadian Bullys LOL... although crush is technically american lol.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

GORGEOUS! I want to get bully kisses from ZEKE for sure. And peppa is a doll. Well, they are all beautiful.


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you , Zeke does have a very smooshable face , he has such a mushy soft head lol.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are all gorgeous. i am partial to the little one


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh I like them all but Loki sure is a handsome fella.

If he goes missing, I have no idea who done it,..... Lol


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

LOL thanks Corgi , thats the boyfriends dog and he is ALOT of dog. He sits about 90lbs conditioned and his winter weight is closer to 100lbs. He is 3 years old but acts like he is 6 months with wayy to much energy for me lol. I prefer my bullys who are mellow and calm lol.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Such familiar faces.......where have I seen all those mugs before lol! I love crush!


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

lol thanks And I have no idea why they would be familiar LOL.


----------

